# I need some pickups for a 5 string



## Mike (Aug 14, 2013)

I recently acquired a new ESP LTD B-5E 5 string bass and I love the feel, playability, and cosmetics. What I'm not so in love with is the pickups. I've already tried tweaking them and changing strings but I just can't get a nice thick metal tone. They stock ones are okay and very neutral, but nothing special. Tonewise, think Lamb of God, AILD, and one I really like is Gideon's tone on Costs.

Here's the bass specs, I'm open to any and all suggestions:

Maple/Mahogany Neck-thru-body
Mahogany wings
Ebony top
Ebony Fretboard
ESP SB-5 (B&N) pickups with ESP ABQ-3 3-band active EQ (Current/Stock pickups)


----------



## davisjom (Aug 14, 2013)

Without knowing dimensions of the pickups it's a little difficult to recommend specific pickups. But definitely look into Nordstrands. Extremely clear and very easy to tweak into your perfect tone.


----------



## Thornmoon (Aug 14, 2013)

IIRC the pickups on the LTD basses are EMG clones. I think they (EMGs) are a direct drop-in replacement.


----------



## Mike (Aug 14, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with the blackouts for bass?


----------



## Baelzebeard (Aug 14, 2013)

EMG's or Bart's are my favorites.


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Aug 14, 2013)

+1 for all the EMG love lol super reliable pups that consistently put out killer tone. They're beefy, punchy, and gritty. All things perfect for a metal tone really. IMHO EMGs are the best pup for metal. Obviously there are dozens of other pups out there that are amazing in their own right, but EMGs are the way to go for metal hands down


----------



## Mike (Aug 15, 2013)

can anyone suggest an EMG in particular? I'm totally dumb when it comes to what's for what in bass pickups. If I went EMG I'd probably go the X series route as I like the increased headroom. But what would be the difference tonewise between say the 35PX and a 40PX-5?


----------



## KBurks (Aug 15, 2013)

Could always take the Alex Webster route and get 40DC's; or 40DCX's in your case if you'd prefer the X series.


----------

